# The Lord of the Rings: The Motion Picture Trilogy (Theatrical Editions) - Blu-ray Review



## Dave Upton

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=3710&w=l[/img]
* Title:* The Lord of the Rings: The Motion Picture Trilogy (Theatrical Editions) [Blu-ray]
*Starring: *Elijah Wood, Sean Astin, Viggo Mortensen, Sir Ian McKellen, Sean Bean, Orlando Bloom, John Rhys Davies, Dominic Monaghan, Billy Boyd, Liv Tyler, Andy Serkis
*Directed by:* Peter Jackson
*Written by:* J.R.R. Tolkein
*Adapted Screenplay: *Peter Jackson, Fran Walsh, Philippa Boyens, Stephen Sinclair
*Studio:* New Line(Warner Brothers)
*Rated:* PG-13
*Runtime:* 178 min / 179 min / 201 min
*Release Date:* 4/6/2010 
*Movie:*:5stars:

The Lord of the Rings motion picture trilogy is based upon the novel "The Lord of the Rings" originally written by J.R.R Tolkein. Tolkein's book is considered to be one of the greatest novels ever written and to this day is regarded as the pre-eminent fantasy fiction work in existence. The story follows Frodo Baggins (Elijah Wood) a young hobbit who inherits a magical artifact of immense power from his uncle Bilbo. Forged by the dark lord Sauron in Mount Doom millennia before Frodo's birth, this ring has the power to enslave all life. In the final great battle of the last age the ring was cut from Sauron’s hand by Isildur, a prince of Gondor, using the broken blade of his dead father. When the ring was separated from Sauron his physical form was destroyed – leaving only his spirit behind - forever tied to his ring.

Over the centuries as the Ring was lost to the passage of time Sauron’s spirit has strengthened – now the maleficent spirits greatest source of strength remains the One Ring to which his soul is bound. Upon his reunion with the One Ring, Sauron will regain his former power and once again rule over Middle Earth.

When the wizard Gandalf (McKellen) discovers that Frodo's ring is the One Ring he must send Frodo on a desperate quest to the elven settlement of Rivendell to seek council and keep the ring from the clutches of Sauron's lieutenants, the nazgul. When Frodo and his hobbit companions Sam, Merry and Pippin arrive in Rivendell a council of the races of Middle Earth is convened and it is decided that the ring must be taken to Mount Doom - the only place where it can be destroyed. Frodo volunteers to be the ring bearer, and is joined by an alliance of humans, an elf and a dwarf on his quest to save Middle Earth.

Frodo and his companions will journey from the deepest dungeon to the highest peak in their attempt to reach Mordor without being sighted by the forces of Sauron. As the fellowship fights to survive the ring itself is the greatest enemy, always playing upon the desires of those nearby. Eventually it is left to Frodo and his best friend Sam along with an unlikely ally to take the ring into the heart of Mordor and destroy the dark lord once and for all.

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=3707&w=l[/img]

The battle for Middle Earth first wowed viewers almost a decade ago as The Fellowship of the Ring was released in theaters. Over the next three years The Two Towers and Return of the King would be released to even greater acclaim. Many of us have waited for these to be available in a high definition format since the day we viewed Return of the King the first time in theaters – I count myself among this crowd. At the time of their release, each of these films broke new ground in terms of effects, cinematography, makeup, and overall film making. Together the three films have garnered an impressive 30 academy award nominations and 17 wins and still rank amongst the best movies of all time. 



*Rating:* All three films are rated PG-13 for intense epic battle sequences and scary scenes. There is nothing inappropriate in the films – though young viewers may be frightened by the orcs, goblins and other creatures depicted.

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=3708&w=l[/img]*Video:*:3stars:

All three films come to us in VC-1 encoded 1080p video. if you would like more information on the encode please see my second post.

It is no secret that many people, myself included, had high hopes for this release. These films were technically groundbreaking during their theatrical runs and deserve the absolute best transfer possible when going to Blu-Ray. 



_Now the question you’re all asking – just how good do they look?

Sadly the answer is –* so so*._

Warner has yet again failed to perform due diligence when it comes to an important Blu-Ray release. While the films do get progressively better as far as PQ is concerned as you progress through the trilogy, they are simply good and rarely great. The Fellowship of the Ring has always looked a little “soft” – even in theaters as some of you may recall, but it never lacked in terms of fine detail. Unfortunately, the Blu-Ray release has been subjected to Digital Noise Reduction (DNR) to the extent that some HDTV recordings actually show better fine detail. It appears to me that rather than starting from a rescan of the source film Warner took their existing HD master and threw it through the DNR cycle on medium before making a few color timing fixes, boosting contrast ever so slightly and throwing it onto a disc in average bitrate VC-1. 

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=3709&w=l[/img]
I know that many of you are going to be disappointed reading this – and let me assure you that I am even more disappointed writing this. These films deserve better, they deserve to be treated with respect and demand that more time and money be invested to ensure they look their best. Warner has done a great job moving to Blu-Ray as a high def format – but they consistently let us down with their Blu-Ray transfers. Films like this should come to us free of DNR and digital tampering beyond what is absolutely necessary to ensure they are true to Peter Jackson’s vision. So little care was in fact taken that there is actually digital noise present in certain dark scenes (00:24:02 in the Two Towers for example).


If the spiel I wrote in my introduction demonstrates anything, it should be just how important these films are to many of us. If I was to make a list of films that *deserve* to be fully remastered – these films would be right at the top. When I refer to remastering I do not mean taking the current master, applying a smattering of Digital Noise Reduction (DNR) and slapping it into a moderate bitrate VC-1 encode. I refer to a complete rescan of the original film stock at 4k or better resolution and a re-render for any effects that are dated or low res. 

Summary: If you’re a picture quality fanatic this release is not for you. The needless and inconsistent use of DNR has absolutely tarnished what could have been a groundbreaking release.



[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=3706&w=l[/img]*Audio:*:5stars:


The audio in this release is one area that does not disappoint. The DTS-MA HD audio is both well balanced and lives up well to the impeccable quality that was present on the DVD’s. Bass is prodigious and well balanced and the surrounds are used actively. Dialogue is clearly intelligible and the entire mix covers a wide dynamic range – those watching below reference level will notice when an actor speaks quietly they may not hear it quite as clearly, but in my opinion this is better than a normalized dialogue level throughout.

*One caveat for this release:*

While the cover art promises “6.1” audio the audio is in fact 5.1ES – I’m not sure if this is a mistake or a blatant lie however I would like to see Warner clarify why we are not getting what the package says we should.


*Extras:* :3.5stars:[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=3705&w=l[/img]
These discs come with an impressive list of extras, each on their own bonus disc. The extras are a duplicate of what was provided for the SD release of Lord of the Rings on DVD - it is disappointing that no HD or new extras are available. In particular it would have been beneficial for them to talk about the making of the Blu-Ray.

Please expand the spoiler tags to see the list of extras - they are extremely long and have been shortened in this manner for readability.


*The Fellowship of the Ring:*


*Spoiler* 




Bonus Disc (SD)
•	Welcome to Middle-earth: Houghton Mifflin In-Store Special 
•	Quest for the Ring: FOX TV Special 
•	A Passage to Middle-earth: SCI-FI Channel Special
•	lordoftherings.net Featurettes 
o Finding Hobbiton 
o	Hobbiton Comes Alive 
o	Believing the World of Bree 
o	Ringwraiths: The Fallen Kings 
o	Rivendell: The Elven Refuge 
o	Languages of Middle-earth 
o	Two Wizards 
o	Music of Middle-earth 
o	Elijah Wood 
o	Viggo Mortensen 
o	Orlando Bloom 
o	Cate Blanchett 
o	Liv Tyler 
o	Ian McKellen 
o	Weathertop: The Windy Hill

•	TV Spots 
o	MTV 
o	Fellowship 
o	Top Ten/AFI 
o	Phenomenon 
•	Academy Nomination 
•	Epic Oscar
•	Enya ”May It Be” Music Video
•	Special Extended DVD Edition Preview
•	Behind the Scenes Preview of ”The Two Towers”



*The Two Towers:*

*Spoiler* 




•	On the Set “The Lord of the Rings: The Two Towers”
•	Starz Encore Special: Return to Middle-earth: WB Special
•	”The Long and Short of It” A Short Film Directed by Sean Astin
•	The Making of ”The Long and Short of It”
•	lordoftherings.net Featurettes 
o	Forces of Darkness 
o	Designing the Sounds of Middle-earth 
o	Edoras: The Rohan Capital 
o	Creatures of Middle-earth 
o	Gandalf the White 
o	Arms and Armor 
o	The Battle of Helm’s Deep 
o	Bringing Gollum to Life 
•	TV Spots 
o	New Power 
o	Another 
o	Event 
o	Dream 
o	Darkness 
o	Return 
o	Strike 
o	Countdown 
o	One World Review 
o	The Wait is Over 
o	Review B/Golden Globes 
o	Gollum 
o	Supreme Review 
o	Review A/Globe 
o	Good Top 10 
o	Top 10 Review 
•	Emiliana Torrini ”Gollum’s Song” Music Video
•	Special Extended DVD Edition Preview
•	Behind the Scenes Preview of ”The Return of the King”



*The Return of the King:*

*Spoiler* 




Bonus Disc (SD)
•	The Quest Fulfilled: A Director's Vision 
•	A Filmmaker's Journey: Making “The Return of the King” 
•	National Geographic Special - “The Lord of the Rings: The Return of the King”
•	lordoftherings.net Featurettes 
o	Aragorn's Destiny 
o	Minas Tirith: Capital of Gondor 
o	The Battle of Pelennor Fields 
o	Samwise the Brave 
o	Èowyn: White Lady of Rohan 
o	Digital Horse Doubles 
o	Two Theatrical Trailers 
o	TV Spots 
o	Heart/Frodo 
o	Every Path 
o	Test 
o	Aragorn 
o	Time 
o	Every Step 
o	Sword 
o	Decided 
o	Time Review 
o	Decided Review 
o	Step Golden Globes 
o	Globe Nominations 
o	New Epic Globe





[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=3711&w=l[/img]*Overall:*:4stars:


Despite a disappointing video transfer, the Lord of the Rings is an impressive experience on Blu-Ray – largely bolstered by the dynamic and powerful DTS-MA HD mix each disc includes. The films themselves are as powerful now as they once were in theaters and are a pleasure to watch. A great list of extras that is more or less unchanged from the DVD release should not disappoint.

While the Extended Edition is more pleasurable to watch in my humble opinion, each cut has its own advantages and tells the story differently. With the Extended Edition due to release sometime in the next two years many of us must face the prospect of double dipping and purchasing both releases - or simply waiting. While I hope that the Extended Edition receives the treatment these films deserve (an actual rescan and remaster) at this point I believe Gandalf said it best:

_“There never was much hope. Just a fool’s hope.”​_


While I would usually double dip myself in a situation like this, simply because I’m a rabid fan of the series – the lackluster video quality forces me to give a firm “_*DO NOT BUY*_” recommendation for these discs. If Warner wants us to spend money on these discs twice, then they need to give us a degree of quality worth paying for. The only way that we as consumers can truly send studios a message about our dissatisfaction with releases such as this is to refuse to purchase these discs. 

Regardless of my complaints, I am grateful that the films are available on Blu-Ray as this release is still a noticeable improvement over the DVD in every way. 

If you are a die-hard Lord of the Rings fanatic these may be worth the purchase on the basis of the audio quality alone – however; as I stated above, if you are a picture quality nut you will be sorely disappointed.


----------



## Dave Upton

*Re: The Lord of the Rings: The Motion Picture Trilogy (Theatrical Editions) - Blu-Ray Review*

*Technical Information:*

*For screen captures please see the following thread:*

http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...lord-rings-te-blu-ray-preview-screencaps.html

Blu-Ray Info (BDInfo):

*The Fellowship of the Ring:*




Code:


                                                                                                                Total   Video                                             
Title                                                           Codec   Length  Movie Size      Disc Size       Bitrate Bitrate Main Audio Track                          Secondary Audio Track
-----                                                           ------  ------- --------------  --------------  ------- ------- ------------------                        ---------------------
00100.MPLS                                                      VC-1    2:58:24 39,233,193,984  41,010,170,320  29.32   23.32   DTS-HD Master 5.1-ES 4214Kbps (48kHz/24-bit)




Code:


DISC INFO:

Disc Title:     LORD OF THE RINGS FELLOWSHIP
Disc Size:      41,010,170,320 bytes
Protection:     AACS
BD-Java:        Yes
BDInfo:         0.5.3

PLAYLIST REPORT:

Name:                   00100.MPLS
Length:                 2:58:24 (h:m:s)
Size:                   39,233,193,984 bytes
Total Bitrate:          29.32 Mbps

VIDEO:

Codec                   Bitrate             Description     
-----                   -------             -----------     
VC-1 Video              23316 kbps          1080p / 23.976 fps / 16:9 / Advanced Profile 3

AUDIO:

Codec                           Language        Bitrate         Description     
-----                           --------        -------         -----------     
DTS-HD Master Audio             English         4214 kbps       5.1-ES / 48 kHz / 4214 kbps / 24-bit (DTS Core: 5.1-ES / 48 kHz / 1509 kbps / 24-bit)
Dolby Digital Audio             Spanish         192 kbps        2.0 / 48 kHz / 192 kbps / DN -4dB / Dolby Surround

SUBTITLES:

Codec                           Language        Bitrate         Description     
-----                           --------        -------         -----------     
Presentation Graphics           English         18.865 kbps                     
Presentation Graphics           Spanish         18.471 kbps                     
Presentation Graphics           Spanish         0.267 kbps                      

FILES:

Name            Time In         Length          Size            Total Bitrate   
----            -------         ------          ----            -------------   
00001.M2TS      0:00:00.000     2:58:24.068     39,233,193,984  29,322          

CHAPTERS:

Number          Time In         Length          Avg Video Rate  Max 1-Sec Rate  Max 1-Sec Time  Max 5-Sec Rate  Max 5-Sec Time  Max 10Sec Rate  Max 10Sec Time  Avg Frame Size  Max Frame Size  Max Frame Time  
------          -------         ------          --------------  --------------  --------------  --------------  --------------  --------------  --------------  --------------  --------------  --------------  
1               0:00:00.000     0:07:15.435     19,630 kbps     35,856 kbps     00:01:57.951    32,288 kbps     00:05:21.696    30,030 kbps     00:05:20.737    106,470 bytes   356,665 bytes   00:02:17.011    
2               0:07:15.435     0:04:21.511     26,391 kbps     40,199 kbps     00:10:44.352    34,629 kbps     00:08:00.062    32,426 kbps     00:10:21.746    138,097 bytes   381,252 bytes   00:08:03.191    
3               0:11:36.946     0:04:04.577     21,593 kbps     31,827 kbps     00:12:01.595    29,387 kbps     00:11:55.005    28,292 kbps     00:11:53.295    112,574 bytes   284,505 bytes   00:11:56.173    
4               0:15:41.523     0:04:23.638     25,961 kbps     41,485 kbps     00:17:58.077    32,369 kbps     00:15:48.989    30,912 kbps     00:15:49.198    135,347 bytes   294,822 bytes   00:17:47.941    
5               0:20:05.162     0:04:24.764     20,790 kbps     33,296 kbps     00:22:33.727    26,847 kbps     00:24:24.838    24,735 kbps     00:23:33.286    108,388 bytes   261,645 bytes   00:22:33.894    
6               0:24:29.926     0:02:13.299     20,818 kbps     36,022 kbps     00:26:27.877    29,436 kbps     00:26:09.150    26,265 kbps     00:26:19.619    108,708 bytes   326,613 bytes   00:24:41.438    
7               0:26:43.226     0:02:41.119     21,864 kbps     29,728 kbps     00:27:41.493    27,673 kbps     00:27:39.282    26,519 kbps     00:27:39.074    113,990 bytes   238,175 bytes   00:29:06.202    
8               0:29:24.345     0:09:06.671     22,417 kbps     39,337 kbps     00:30:10.809    33,956 kbps     00:33:29.590    32,198 kbps     00:33:28.089    116,871 bytes   340,754 bytes   00:37:20.112    
9               0:38:31.017     0:04:37.110     27,622 kbps     40,767 kbps     00:42:16.492    35,232 kbps     00:42:08.484    32,490 kbps     00:40:40.312    144,009 bytes   364,229 bytes   00:42:12.071    
10              0:43:08.127     0:03:51.022     25,155 kbps     43,439 kbps     00:43:44.079    35,219 kbps     00:45:01.031    31,854 kbps     00:44:15.110    131,148 bytes   454,522 bytes   00:44:19.365    
11              0:46:59.149     0:02:17.637     22,551 kbps     32,224 kbps     00:47:18.293    28,426 kbps     00:47:16.834    25,648 kbps     00:48:42.878    117,571 bytes   217,883 bytes   00:48:32.492    
12              0:49:16.787     0:05:53.811     22,956 kbps     36,175 kbps     00:49:41.311    33,809 kbps     00:50:15.721    32,666 kbps     00:50:10.716    119,683 bytes   281,326 bytes   00:54:41.736    
13              0:55:10.598     0:03:24.787     24,222 kbps     35,180 kbps     00:56:19.876    30,668 kbps     00:58:11.696    30,165 kbps     00:58:10.695    126,281 bytes   343,284 bytes   00:57:23.106    
14              0:58:35.386     0:01:42.352     27,042 kbps     37,562 kbps     00:59:55.216    33,183 kbps     00:59:58.469    31,252 kbps     00:59:53.798    140,987 bytes   313,984 bytes   00:59:55.842    
15              1:00:17.739     0:04:39.445     23,551 kbps     31,806 kbps     01:04:05.132    30,219 kbps     01:04:04.048    28,284 kbps     01:03:59.544    122,785 bytes   266,229 bytes   01:02:28.411    
16              1:04:57.184     0:02:31.234     23,821 kbps     35,496 kbps     01:06:18.391    31,396 kbps     01:06:21.310    31,104 kbps     01:06:15.721    124,193 bytes   306,997 bytes   01:06:51.549    
17              1:07:28.419     0:06:12.955     26,905 kbps     44,027 kbps     01:12:36.560    35,327 kbps     01:12:32.598    32,499 kbps     01:12:07.489    140,270 bytes   311,113 bytes   01:12:37.019    
18              1:13:41.375     0:02:00.870     22,269 kbps     34,794 kbps     01:14:38.307    32,108 kbps     01:14:35.220    31,677 kbps     01:14:30.215    116,103 bytes   273,033 bytes   01:14:36.513    
19              1:15:42.246     0:03:29.083     25,023 kbps     32,888 kbps     01:15:47.751    31,258 kbps     01:15:44.831    30,452 kbps     01:15:47.167    130,460 bytes   352,623 bytes   01:19:11.288    
20              1:19:11.329     0:03:33.087     23,592 kbps     38,581 kbps     01:20:37.958    32,634 kbps     01:20:34.788    29,739 kbps     01:20:30.200    122,998 bytes   353,177 bytes   01:19:12.330    
21              1:22:44.417     0:02:11.422     20,520 kbps     26,814 kbps     01:23:03.311    24,781 kbps     01:22:59.933    24,529 kbps     01:22:56.930    106,981 bytes   244,886 bytes   01:22:47.796    
22              1:24:55.840     0:01:38.890     22,860 kbps     28,710 kbps     01:25:17.070    28,409 kbps     01:25:13.066    27,890 kbps     01:25:08.061    119,183 bytes   320,894 bytes   01:26:34.689    
23              1:26:34.731     0:06:57.625     24,314 kbps     34,035 kbps     01:32:42.598    29,086 kbps     01:32:42.348    27,677 kbps     01:29:13.639    126,763 bytes   329,075 bytes   01:26:36.733    
24              1:33:32.356     0:01:53.112     21,924 kbps     29,139 kbps     01:34:07.099    24,756 kbps     01:34:06.849    23,638 kbps     01:33:42.325    114,300 bytes   285,176 bytes   01:35:25.428    
25              1:35:25.469     0:02:59.304     27,576 kbps     38,577 kbps     01:38:05.462    34,919 kbps     01:35:42.069    32,247 kbps     01:37:38.852    143,771 bytes   362,070 bytes   01:38:12.928    
26              1:38:24.773     0:04:41.531     27,443 kbps     43,530 kbps     01:40:51.420    34,823 kbps     01:40:25.853    32,190 kbps     01:41:28.165    143,073 bytes   281,390 bytes   01:39:56.865    
27              1:43:06.305     0:04:47.161     21,699 kbps     37,453 kbps     01:47:03.959    29,453 kbps     01:47:09.840    28,252 kbps     01:47:10.757    113,643 bytes   272,740 bytes   01:43:38.712    
28              1:47:53.467     0:04:56.212     21,416 kbps     34,951 kbps     01:51:31.559    31,788 kbps     01:51:06.826    30,346 kbps     01:51:07.035    112,189 bytes   269,027 bytes   01:51:23.426    
29              1:52:49.679     0:08:56.327     26,566 kbps     35,196 kbps     01:59:39.172    32,175 kbps     01:57:57.403    30,991 kbps     01:53:28.426    138,502 bytes   269,872 bytes   01:54:29.028    
30              2:01:46.007     0:09:41.455     24,775 kbps     38,526 kbps     02:07:46.575    32,071 kbps     02:09:52.618    31,802 kbps     02:09:50.324    129,164 bytes   374,174 bytes   02:09:46.361    
31              2:11:27.462     0:06:26.344     22,887 kbps     41,134 kbps     02:11:40.767    31,380 kbps     02:13:50.814    29,775 kbps     02:13:46.560    119,323 bytes   339,743 bytes   02:11:43.061    
32              2:17:53.807     0:05:28.661     24,974 kbps     39,333 kbps     02:20:34.175    31,865 kbps     02:22:09.187    31,015 kbps     02:22:10.230    130,202 bytes   281,094 bytes   02:20:35.135    
33              2:23:22.468     0:01:40.225     26,319 kbps     36,681 kbps     02:24:02.133    32,881 kbps     02:23:27.140    31,112 kbps     02:23:44.073    137,215 bytes   299,368 bytes   02:23:46.909    
34              2:25:02.694     0:00:52.719     25,695 kbps     31,510 kbps     02:25:02.777    29,170 kbps     02:25:50.408    28,007 kbps     02:25:45.403    133,961 bytes   312,307 bytes   02:25:55.413    
35              2:25:55.413     0:02:44.581     26,687 kbps     37,564 kbps     02:26:28.613    33,916 kbps     02:26:28.613    32,469 kbps     02:27:08.110    139,132 bytes   415,968 bytes   02:26:28.654    
36              2:28:39.994     0:06:30.139     25,225 kbps     35,637 kbps     02:33:52.806    34,057 kbps     02:33:51.639    31,350 kbps     02:33:47.885    131,512 bytes   416,468 bytes   02:31:55.731    
37              2:35:10.134     0:06:39.816     28,240 kbps     38,896 kbps     02:38:09.563    34,750 kbps     02:35:27.359    32,618 kbps     02:35:24.815    147,229 bytes   398,892 bytes   02:37:35.446    
38              2:41:49.950     0:02:34.696     23,763 kbps     30,494 kbps     02:41:59.584    29,447 kbps     02:41:55.622    27,183 kbps     02:41:54.955    123,890 bytes   309,995 bytes   02:44:24.646    
39              2:44:24.646     0:06:17.585     25,653 kbps     39,887 kbps     02:44:44.332    34,919 kbps     02:44:41.079    32,389 kbps     02:46:23.473    133,745 bytes   334,168 bytes   02:49:35.415    
40              2:50:42.232     0:07:41.836     2,028 kbps      12,405 kbps     02:58:20.272    11,942 kbps     02:58:16.644    7,433 kbps      02:58:14.016    10,676 bytes    205,815 bytes   02:55:38.528    

STREAM DIAGNOSTICS:

File            PID             Type            Codec           Language                Seconds                 Bitrate                 Bytes           Packets         
----            ---             ----            -----           --------                --------------          --------------          -------------   -----           
00001.M2TS      4113 (0x1011)   0xEA            VC-1                                    10703.985               23,316                  31,197,035,589  169,703,938     
00001.M2TS      4352 (0x1100)   0x86            DTS-HD MA       eng (English)           10703.985               4,214                   5,638,261,668   32,312,207      
00001.M2TS      4353 (0x1101)   0x81            AC3             spa (Spanish)           10703.985               192                     256,921,344     1,672,665       
00001.M2TS      4608 (0x1200)   0x90            PGS             eng (English)           10703.985               19                      25,241,251      146,736         
00001.M2TS      4609 (0x1201)   0x90            PGS             spa (Spanish)           10703.985               18                      24,714,552      143,278         
00001.M2TS      4610 (0x1202)   0x90            PGS             spa (Spanish)           10703.985               0                       357,063         2,086

*The Two Towers:*




Code:


                                                                                                                Total   Video                                             
Title                                                           Codec   Length  Movie Size      Disc Size       Bitrate Bitrate Main Audio Track                          Secondary Audio Track
-----                                                           ------  ------- --------------  --------------  ------- ------- ------------------                        ---------------------
00100.MPLS                                                      VC-1    2:59:24 39,078,273,024  40,671,295,581  29.04   22.73   DTS-HD Master 5.1-ES 4074Kbps (48kHz/24-bit)




Code:


DISC INFO:

Disc Title:     LOTR_THE_TWO_TOWERS
Disc Size:      40,671,295,581 bytes
Protection:     AACS
BD-Java:        Yes
BDInfo:         0.5.3

PLAYLIST REPORT:

Name:                   00100.MPLS
Length:                 2:59:24 (h:m:s)
Size:                   39,078,273,024 bytes
Total Bitrate:          29.04 Mbps

VIDEO:

Codec                   Bitrate             Description     
-----                   -------             -----------     
VC-1 Video              22727 kbps          1080p / 23.976 fps / 16:9 / Advanced Profile 3

AUDIO:

Codec                           Language        Bitrate         Description     
-----                           --------        -------         -----------     
DTS-HD Master Audio             English         4074 kbps       5.1-ES / 48 kHz / 4074 kbps / 24-bit (DTS Core: 5.1-ES / 48 kHz / 1509 kbps / 24-bit)
Dolby Digital EX Audio          Spanish         640 kbps        5.1-EX / 48 kHz / 640 kbps / DN -4dB

SUBTITLES:

Codec                           Language        Bitrate         Description     
-----                           --------        -------         -----------     
Presentation Graphics           English         18.854 kbps                     
Presentation Graphics           Spanish         18.061 kbps                     
Presentation Graphics           Spanish         0.445 kbps                      

FILES:

Name            Time In         Length          Size            Total Bitrate   
----            -------         ------          ----            -------------   
00005.M2TS      0:00:00.000     2:59:24.754     39,078,273,024  29,042          

CHAPTERS:

Number          Time In         Length          Avg Video Rate  Max 1-Sec Rate  Max 1-Sec Time  Max 5-Sec Rate  Max 5-Sec Time  Max 10Sec Rate  Max 10Sec Time  Avg Frame Size  Max Frame Size  Max Frame Time  
------          -------         ------          --------------  --------------  --------------  --------------  --------------  --------------  --------------  --------------  --------------  --------------  
1               0:00:00.000     0:04:08.748     21,610 kbps     46,774 kbps     00:02:54.924    33,743 kbps     00:02:54.924    32,626 kbps     00:02:54.924    113,483 bytes   385,561 bytes   00:01:32.091    
2               0:04:08.748     0:07:23.401     24,586 kbps     49,001 kbps     00:09:01.666    35,280 kbps     00:04:56.296    32,458 kbps     00:07:33.035    128,182 bytes   386,114 bytes   00:04:17.507    
3               0:11:32.149     0:00:45.545     24,716 kbps     39,804 kbps     00:12:03.764    33,379 kbps     00:12:11.480    30,377 kbps     00:12:03.764    128,860 bytes   418,782 bytes   00:12:17.361    
4               0:12:17.695     0:02:09.504     25,362 kbps     39,002 kbps     00:14:15.229    35,055 kbps     00:14:12.434    31,245 kbps     00:14:08.722    132,228 bytes   432,606 bytes   00:14:15.854    
5               0:14:27.199     0:03:03.349     22,703 kbps     38,363 kbps     00:15:21.211    34,286 kbps     00:15:19.460    32,037 kbps     00:15:20.461    118,364 bytes   325,809 bytes   00:17:30.090    
6               0:17:30.549     0:02:48.042     22,929 kbps     50,284 kbps     00:19:23.036    34,259 kbps     00:19:22.786    30,981 kbps     00:17:53.113    119,543 bytes   384,130 bytes   00:18:51.463    
7               0:20:18.592     0:00:54.137     26,705 kbps     35,781 kbps     00:20:19.134    31,647 kbps     00:20:38.904    31,291 kbps     00:20:32.022    139,225 bytes   310,938 bytes   00:20:39.071    
8               0:21:12.729     0:02:58.344     27,260 kbps     40,167 kbps     00:24:01.773    33,577 kbps     00:23:57.519    31,307 kbps     00:23:52.639    142,123 bytes   321,367 bytes   00:23:58.019    
9               0:24:11.074     0:04:07.956     24,281 kbps     36,128 kbps     00:24:33.472    33,424 kbps     00:24:30.552    30,553 kbps     00:24:25.755    126,591 bytes   324,176 bytes   00:25:43.750    
10              0:28:19.030     0:02:31.734     24,341 kbps     43,461 kbps     00:30:13.478    34,295 kbps     00:30:11.976    30,814 kbps     00:30:07.222    126,903 bytes   449,161 bytes   00:29:10.623    
11              0:30:50.765     0:03:28.917     22,456 kbps     34,984 kbps     00:31:34.559    31,287 kbps     00:31:46.362    29,303 kbps     00:31:46.362    117,077 bytes   343,593 bytes   00:34:19.682    
12              0:34:19.682     0:06:58.918     23,889 kbps     45,510 kbps     00:36:58.382    34,721 kbps     00:36:57.089    30,812 kbps     00:36:52.627    124,546 bytes   374,547 bytes   00:34:52.840    
13              0:41:18.601     0:05:36.669     22,838 kbps     37,340 kbps     00:44:46.892    34,549 kbps     00:41:27.568    32,663 kbps     00:41:26.150    119,067 bytes   331,232 bytes   00:46:21.028    
14              0:46:55.270     0:00:40.165     20,941 kbps     34,075 kbps     00:47:29.179    33,159 kbps     00:47:27.928    30,273 kbps     00:47:25.425    109,178 bytes   307,417 bytes   00:47:33.892    
15              0:47:35.435     0:05:17.692     21,334 kbps     36,599 kbps     00:48:33.994    33,537 kbps     00:48:32.326    31,931 kbps     00:48:27.696    111,224 bytes   399,937 bytes   00:49:42.229    
16              0:52:53.128     0:11:28.521     23,099 kbps     45,187 kbps     01:00:40.637    33,792 kbps     01:02:04.846    31,826 kbps     01:00:49.145    120,428 bytes   398,524 bytes   01:01:13.419    
17              1:04:21.649     0:01:52.779     21,113 kbps     28,572 kbps     01:04:28.489    26,107 kbps     01:04:32.159    25,187 kbps     01:04:31.951    110,072 bytes   343,395 bytes   01:04:52.930    
18              1:06:14.428     0:03:10.773     21,421 kbps     38,093 kbps     01:07:54.528    34,962 kbps     01:07:53.611    29,904 kbps     01:07:48.606    111,681 bytes   331,184 bytes   01:07:54.570    
19              1:09:25.202     0:01:26.044     18,832 kbps     32,329 kbps     01:10:00.321    27,486 kbps     01:09:57.985    24,367 kbps     01:09:57.359    98,180 bytes    230,799 bytes   01:10:00.863    
20              1:10:51.246     0:01:04.606     19,031 kbps     34,887 kbps     01:11:45.092    30,786 kbps     01:11:45.092    26,269 kbps     01:11:44.717    99,220 bytes    319,162 bytes   01:11:45.134    
21              1:11:55.853     0:01:42.644     24,763 kbps     35,298 kbps     01:13:35.911    31,746 kbps     01:12:53.786    29,894 kbps     01:12:52.034    129,103 bytes   386,913 bytes   01:13:38.288    
22              1:13:38.497     0:02:30.483     21,592 kbps     34,212 kbps     01:16:07.980    32,029 kbps     01:13:58.475    29,745 kbps     01:13:53.804    112,570 bytes   382,019 bytes   01:16:08.647    
23              1:16:08.981     0:04:27.016     23,770 kbps     40,613 kbps     01:20:22.901    34,835 kbps     01:16:44.099    32,250 kbps     01:18:07.391    123,928 bytes   447,629 bytes   01:16:11.316    
24              1:20:35.997     0:00:56.389     26,481 kbps     39,468 kbps     01:21:09.114    33,345 kbps     01:21:12.450    31,763 kbps     01:21:07.612    138,062 bytes   341,533 bytes   01:21:13.118    
25              1:21:32.387     0:04:29.018     22,641 kbps     34,835 kbps     01:24:22.974    32,541 kbps     01:25:46.057    31,242 kbps     01:25:46.057    118,040 bytes   363,937 bytes   01:25:26.871    
26              1:26:01.406     0:06:37.897     26,825 kbps     43,449 kbps     01:26:50.580    33,708 kbps     01:26:48.661    31,754 kbps     01:28:03.528    139,855 bytes   459,910 bytes   01:31:18.055    
27              1:32:39.303     0:02:26.604     23,524 kbps     41,705 kbps     01:34:30.456    34,725 kbps     01:34:30.456    32,018 kbps     01:34:30.456    122,643 bytes   444,047 bytes   01:34:56.649    
28              1:35:05.908     0:02:36.489     26,406 kbps     41,431 kbps     01:36:30.576    33,901 kbps     01:36:13.058    32,433 kbps     01:36:36.999    137,667 bytes   341,113 bytes   01:35:55.499    
29              1:37:42.398     0:01:39.641     21,979 kbps     37,909 kbps     01:39:09.568    32,333 kbps     01:37:47.319    27,600 kbps     01:37:43.190    114,587 bytes   301,275 bytes   01:38:44.001    
30              1:39:22.039     0:03:40.678     22,893 kbps     34,336 kbps     01:42:03.075    33,518 kbps     01:41:58.987    31,812 kbps     01:41:54.066    119,354 bytes   326,505 bytes   01:42:34.481    
31              1:43:02.718     0:02:25.979     23,244 kbps     36,487 kbps     01:43:33.665    34,092 kbps     01:43:33.665    31,744 kbps     01:43:33.665    121,186 bytes   334,517 bytes   01:43:33.707    
32              1:45:28.697     0:02:55.717     22,791 kbps     37,471 kbps     01:45:28.905    33,600 kbps     01:45:28.697    31,789 kbps     01:45:51.553    118,819 bytes   323,463 bytes   01:45:29.865    
33              1:48:24.414     0:07:20.398     26,976 kbps     40,430 kbps     01:51:17.879    34,163 kbps     01:49:44.619    32,336 kbps     01:54:17.141    140,640 bytes   368,898 bytes   01:51:18.004    
34              1:55:44.812     0:05:33.249     23,434 kbps     41,450 kbps     01:58:02.867    34,742 kbps     01:56:41.327    32,007 kbps     01:57:31.127    122,172 bytes   412,928 bytes   01:58:05.328    
35              2:01:18.062     0:01:19.871     20,847 kbps     32,448 kbps     02:02:19.623    29,698 kbps     02:01:27.947    28,496 kbps     02:01:27.321    108,685 bytes   351,091 bytes   02:02:20.249    
36              2:02:37.933     0:01:58.243     20,780 kbps     28,715 kbps     02:02:40.603    26,944 kbps     02:02:49.779    26,012 kbps     02:02:45.483    108,340 bytes   266,118 bytes   02:03:41.956    
37              2:04:36.177     0:01:44.729     20,758 kbps     32,338 kbps     02:06:09.520    29,345 kbps     02:06:05.558    26,428 kbps     02:06:00.511    108,225 bytes   297,915 bytes   02:05:15.007    
38              2:06:20.906     0:03:32.420     26,631 kbps     34,490 kbps     02:08:17.231    31,854 kbps     02:08:13.185    31,070 kbps     02:06:42.803    138,841 bytes   301,665 bytes   02:09:46.236    
39              2:09:53.327     0:06:15.958     27,212 kbps     41,016 kbps     02:11:15.826    34,913 kbps     02:12:30.609    32,094 kbps     02:11:09.820    141,872 bytes   413,439 bytes   02:11:45.063    
40              2:16:09.286     0:01:39.349     24,822 kbps     33,920 kbps     02:16:28.763    30,457 kbps     02:16:20.922    29,525 kbps     02:16:20.922    129,409 bytes   355,377 bytes   02:17:14.601    
41              2:17:48.635     0:03:24.829     28,101 kbps     39,415 kbps     02:20:28.753    34,827 kbps     02:20:27.419    32,572 kbps     02:20:26.334    146,504 bytes   358,719 bytes   02:19:54.552    
42              2:21:13.465     0:01:45.146     22,277 kbps     36,708 kbps     02:21:39.657    28,772 kbps     02:21:38.031    26,207 kbps     02:21:33.067    116,143 bytes   354,141 bytes   02:21:38.531    
43              2:22:58.611     0:05:56.939     27,353 kbps     42,334 kbps     02:24:00.590    34,769 kbps     02:28:50.546    32,100 kbps     02:26:24.901    142,606 bytes   420,909 bytes   02:24:00.632    
44              2:28:55.551     0:01:24.793     21,984 kbps     26,852 kbps     02:29:15.363    25,107 kbps     02:29:22.536    24,404 kbps     02:28:55.551    114,614 bytes   326,445 bytes   02:30:20.302    
45              2:30:20.344     0:00:34.743     22,525 kbps     35,076 kbps     02:30:53.169    29,262 kbps     02:30:49.999    26,652 kbps     02:30:45.077    117,435 bytes   265,434 bytes   02:30:53.919    
46              2:30:55.087     0:02:16.219     17,617 kbps     25,728 kbps     02:32:42.278    24,159 kbps     02:32:41.110    23,066 kbps     02:32:39.358    91,845 bytes    258,037 bytes   02:32:47.575    
47              2:33:11.307     0:02:31.985     19,528 kbps     29,425 kbps     02:33:31.785    24,780 kbps     02:33:31.410    24,246 kbps     02:33:31.410    101,810 bytes   317,866 bytes   02:35:43.292    
48              2:35:43.292     0:04:38.486     22,792 kbps     39,935 kbps     02:40:01.008    32,749 kbps     02:40:01.008    31,131 kbps     02:40:01.008    118,826 bytes   314,019 bytes   02:40:01.049    
49              2:40:21.778     0:02:28.189     24,722 kbps     41,897 kbps     02:41:44.903    33,179 kbps     02:42:36.371    31,211 kbps     02:41:36.978    128,889 bytes   349,832 bytes   02:40:28.744    
50              2:42:49.968     0:04:46.286     17,437 kbps     31,935 kbps     02:45:25.290    30,976 kbps     02:45:42.307    26,194 kbps     02:45:37.469    90,908 bytes    362,863 bytes   02:46:28.937    
51              2:47:36.254     0:01:39.682     20,720 kbps     33,626 kbps     02:48:21.925    31,216 kbps     02:48:21.091    27,864 kbps     02:48:21.007    108,025 bytes   338,720 bytes   02:49:15.937    
52              2:49:15.937     0:02:26.521     21,345 kbps     35,672 kbps     02:49:51.514    31,383 kbps     02:51:12.720    28,664 kbps     02:49:23.486    111,379 bytes   356,550 bytes   02:51:12.762    
53              2:51:42.458     0:07:42.295     3,621 kbps      7,544 kbps      02:55:37.610    6,990 kbps      02:55:35.233    6,841 kbps      02:55:32.939    19,070 bytes    207,058 bytes   02:55:35.942    

STREAM DIAGNOSTICS:

File            PID             Type            Codec           Language                Seconds                 Bitrate                 Bytes           Packets         
----            ---             ----            -----           --------                --------------          --------------          -------------   -----           
00005.M2TS      4113 (0x1011)   0xEA            VC-1                                    10764.587               22,728                  30,581,808,879  166,360,094     
00005.M2TS      4352 (0x1100)   0x86            DTS-HD MA       eng (English)           10764.587               4,074                   5,481,823,312   31,471,389      
00005.M2TS      4353 (0x1101)   0x81            AC3-EX          spa (Spanish)           10764.587               640                     861,263,360     5,046,465       
00005.M2TS      4608 (0x1200)   0x90            PGS             eng (English)           10764.587               19                      25,369,692      148,579         
00005.M2TS      4609 (0x1201)   0x90            PGS             spa (Spanish)           10764.587               18                      24,302,822      141,938         
00005.M2TS      4610 (0x1202)   0x90            PGS             spa (Spanish)           10764.587               0                       598,655         3,529


*Return of the King:*




Code:


                                                                                                                Total   Video                                             
Title                                                           Codec   Length  Movie Size      Disc Size       Bitrate Bitrate Main Audio Track                          Secondary Audio Track
-----                                                           ------  ------- --------------  --------------  ------- ------- ------------------                        ---------------------
00100.MPLS                                                      VC-1    3:21:01 38,428,637,184  39,947,873,376  25.49   19.16   DTS-HD Master 5.1-ES 4249Kbps (48kHz/24-bit)




Code:


DISC INFO:

Disc Title:     LOTR_RETURN_OF_THE_KING
Disc Size:      39,947,873,376 bytes
Protection:     AACS
BD-Java:        Yes
BDInfo:         0.5.3

PLAYLIST REPORT:

Name:                   00100.MPLS
Length:                 3:21:01 (h:m:s)
Size:                   38,428,637,184 bytes
Total Bitrate:          25.49 Mbps

VIDEO:

Codec                   Bitrate             Description     
-----                   -------             -----------     
VC-1 Video              19155 kbps          1080p / 23.976 fps / 16:9 / Advanced Profile 3

AUDIO:

Codec                           Language        Bitrate         Description     
-----                           --------        -------         -----------     
DTS-HD Master Audio             English         4249 kbps       5.1-ES / 48 kHz / 4249 kbps / 24-bit (DTS Core: 5.1-ES / 48 kHz / 1509 kbps / 24-bit)
Dolby Digital EX Audio          Spanish         640 kbps        5.1-EX / 48 kHz / 640 kbps / DN -4dB

SUBTITLES:

Codec                           Language        Bitrate         Description     
-----                           --------        -------         -----------     
Presentation Graphics           English         16.017 kbps                     
Presentation Graphics           Spanish         13.594 kbps                     
Presentation Graphics           Spanish         0.049 kbps                      

FILES:

Name            Time In         Length          Size            Total Bitrate   
----            -------         ------          ----            -------------   
00009.M2TS      0:00:00.000     3:21:01.090     38,428,637,184  25,489          

CHAPTERS:

Number          Time In         Length          Avg Video Rate  Max 1-Sec Rate  Max 1-Sec Time  Max 5-Sec Rate  Max 5-Sec Time  Max 10Sec Rate  Max 10Sec Time  Avg Frame Size  Max Frame Size  Max Frame Time  
------          -------         ------          --------------  --------------  --------------  --------------  --------------  --------------  --------------  --------------  --------------  --------------  
1               0:00:00.000     0:06:13.581     18,401 kbps     55,423 kbps     00:00:45.211    33,646 kbps     00:00:44.753    31,072 kbps     00:01:16.159    97,810 bytes    518,917 bytes   00:02:00.662    
2               0:06:13.581     0:02:57.051     15,747 kbps     35,496 kbps     00:07:22.692    32,203 kbps     00:07:18.771    23,666 kbps     00:07:13.766    82,099 bytes    407,339 bytes   00:07:20.398    
3               0:09:10.633     0:02:57.760     19,235 kbps     41,851 kbps     00:10:27.209    31,430 kbps     00:09:11.842    30,325 kbps     00:09:10.716    100,282 bytes   350,375 bytes   00:09:17.640    
4               0:12:08.394     0:03:02.140     16,029 kbps     24,406 kbps     00:13:22.927    21,923 kbps     00:14:02.550    21,307 kbps     00:13:59.755    83,569 bytes    247,833 bytes   00:12:30.708    
5               0:15:10.534     0:03:59.364     17,513 kbps     28,781 kbps     00:18:24.978    22,595 kbps     00:18:21.600    21,363 kbps     00:18:16.887    91,304 bytes    251,887 bytes   00:15:32.681    
6               0:19:09.898     0:07:35.746     18,501 kbps     46,430 kbps     00:20:02.743    34,435 kbps     00:23:21.108    31,873 kbps     00:23:15.936    96,456 bytes    549,194 bytes   00:20:18.091    
7               0:26:45.645     0:02:54.090     16,116 kbps     43,627 kbps     00:28:18.863    34,645 kbps     00:28:16.528    26,556 kbps     00:28:16.778    84,082 bytes    351,059 bytes   00:28:37.507    
8               0:29:39.736     0:02:00.203     17,577 kbps     27,530 kbps     00:31:32.932    25,376 kbps     00:31:32.807    23,710 kbps     00:31:28.720    91,636 bytes    242,474 bytes   00:29:58.755    
9               0:31:39.939     0:05:33.458     15,492 kbps     45,667 kbps     00:31:56.289    29,464 kbps     00:31:55.413    25,997 kbps     00:31:50.366    80,766 bytes    429,176 bytes   00:33:09.529    
10              0:37:13.397     0:02:36.948     18,294 kbps     33,199 kbps     00:39:07.470    25,532 kbps     00:39:07.470    22,966 kbps     00:38:17.795    95,376 bytes    283,221 bytes   00:39:07.511    
11              0:39:50.346     0:03:55.693     17,873 kbps     38,879 kbps     00:43:18.887    28,173 kbps     00:43:15.926    24,806 kbps     00:43:13.549    93,184 bytes    311,414 bytes   00:43:18.762    
12              0:43:46.040     0:00:35.326     15,906 kbps     34,875 kbps     00:44:19.615    23,557 kbps     00:44:16.362    19,307 kbps     00:44:11.357    82,925 bytes    320,974 bytes   00:44:18.614    
13              0:44:21.367     0:02:16.970     21,434 kbps     41,141 kbps     00:44:21.367    31,897 kbps     00:44:21.367    29,923 kbps     00:44:21.367    111,749 bytes   366,047 bytes   00:44:25.162    
14              0:46:38.337     0:02:43.037     13,578 kbps     23,293 kbps     00:47:15.666    19,935 kbps     00:47:13.747    18,315 kbps     00:48:43.337    70,792 bytes    240,400 bytes   00:47:18.710    
15              0:49:21.375     0:02:31.943     20,591 kbps     33,980 kbps     00:50:10.716    31,228 kbps     00:51:43.308    29,336 kbps     00:51:41.473    107,350 bytes   324,173 bytes   00:51:41.932    
16              0:51:53.318     0:04:16.673     25,125 kbps     39,100 kbps     00:54:58.878    33,080 kbps     00:54:54.916    32,214 kbps     00:55:03.049    130,992 bytes   411,170 bytes   00:54:58.420    
17              0:56:09.991     0:01:59.828     19,806 kbps     44,671 kbps     00:57:11.010    29,496 kbps     00:56:52.367    27,782 kbps     00:56:50.657    103,258 bytes   431,474 bytes   00:57:11.052    
18              0:58:09.819     0:03:01.431     16,896 kbps     25,884 kbps     01:00:49.228    21,985 kbps     00:58:34.677    21,165 kbps     00:58:32.842    88,089 bytes    352,954 bytes   00:58:12.822    
19              1:01:11.250     0:05:18.901     23,635 kbps     37,729 kbps     01:04:30.408    33,339 kbps     01:04:26.487    32,692 kbps     01:03:15.416    123,224 bytes   346,421 bytes   01:03:21.380    
20              1:06:30.152     0:04:41.698     20,640 kbps     35,392 kbps     01:10:08.454    32,863 kbps     01:08:29.146    26,820 kbps     01:10:03.991    107,606 bytes   378,970 bytes   01:11:06.762    
21              1:11:11.850     0:03:34.047     19,053 kbps     31,534 kbps     01:14:41.768    29,164 kbps     01:11:36.542    26,684 kbps     01:11:32.538    99,331 bytes    397,210 bytes   01:12:03.235    
22              1:14:45.898     0:04:41.656     19,702 kbps     40,967 kbps     01:15:08.295    29,644 kbps     01:15:13.008    28,325 kbps     01:15:08.295    102,716 bytes   460,233 bytes   01:15:14.343    
23              1:19:27.554     0:02:28.314     21,492 kbps     32,280 kbps     01:20:51.096    28,477 kbps     01:21:05.527    27,128 kbps     01:21:05.235    112,049 bytes   270,234 bytes   01:20:52.097    
24              1:21:55.869     0:01:23.208     17,250 kbps     21,292 kbps     01:23:11.152    19,644 kbps     01:22:10.717    19,338 kbps     01:22:09.132    89,934 bytes    229,351 bytes   01:23:18.118    
25              1:23:19.077     0:02:00.829     19,299 kbps     38,049 kbps     01:23:33.591    31,042 kbps     01:23:33.591    25,992 kbps     01:23:33.550    100,614 bytes   342,353 bytes   01:25:19.906    
26              1:25:19.906     0:01:45.563     21,072 kbps     40,994 kbps     01:25:19.906    31,660 kbps     01:25:19.906    30,835 kbps     01:25:19.906    109,858 bytes   311,434 bytes   01:25:20.115    
27              1:27:05.470     0:02:53.923     21,458 kbps     41,903 kbps     01:29:01.502    32,667 kbps     01:29:01.502    29,793 kbps     01:27:12.435    111,874 bytes   335,327 bytes   01:27:24.405    
28              1:29:59.394     0:07:24.235     22,885 kbps     40,548 kbps     01:36:31.202    33,817 kbps     01:36:36.457    32,582 kbps     01:36:31.160    119,313 bytes   354,273 bytes   01:37:19.124    
29              1:37:23.629     0:09:08.506     22,366 kbps     41,608 kbps     01:38:28.193    34,274 kbps     01:39:40.516    32,393 kbps     01:42:28.475    116,608 bytes   440,548 bytes   01:43:33.165    
30              1:46:32.135     0:00:36.911     24,828 kbps     38,908 kbps     01:46:38.809    29,859 kbps     01:46:36.390    29,270 kbps     01:46:32.135    129,444 bytes   296,231 bytes   01:46:38.850    
31              1:47:09.047     0:00:34.534     20,769 kbps     27,069 kbps     01:47:26.648    24,891 kbps     01:47:28.567    24,512 kbps     01:47:24.229    108,278 bytes   301,191 bytes   01:47:29.609    
32              1:47:43.582     0:01:06.816     22,854 kbps     35,421 kbps     01:48:33.632    28,627 kbps     01:48:33.548    27,986 kbps     01:48:32.130    119,153 bytes   286,988 bytes   01:48:06.897    
33              1:48:50.398     0:06:01.736     24,928 kbps     39,371 kbps     01:51:54.082    33,844 kbps     01:51:54.082    32,348 kbps     01:52:11.057    129,965 bytes   447,296 bytes   01:53:50.573    
34              1:54:52.135     0:01:05.315     23,547 kbps     39,989 kbps     01:55:22.248    35,205 kbps     01:55:20.330    32,610 kbps     01:55:20.413    122,761 bytes   341,600 bytes   01:55:20.455    
35              1:55:57.450     0:05:36.335     20,302 kbps     33,870 kbps     01:56:16.302    31,794 kbps     01:55:58.409    28,136 kbps     01:55:57.450    105,846 bytes   395,245 bytes   01:58:46.744    
36              2:01:33.786     0:01:55.406     22,760 kbps     35,445 kbps     02:01:39.959    32,236 kbps     02:01:38.124    29,888 kbps     02:01:33.786    118,662 bytes   413,938 bytes   02:01:46.132    
37              2:03:29.193     0:03:51.064     23,547 kbps     37,876 kbps     02:07:12.416    30,360 kbps     02:07:05.909    29,334 kbps     02:07:05.909    122,764 bytes   280,437 bytes   02:07:20.174    
38              2:07:20.257     0:01:30.423     14,112 kbps     24,801 kbps     02:07:28.974    22,314 kbps     02:07:24.970    20,251 kbps     02:07:20.257    73,574 bytes    320,271 bytes   02:07:27.264    
39              2:08:50.681     0:01:44.020     20,723 kbps     32,624 kbps     02:10:18.644    28,289 kbps     02:08:51.473    26,025 kbps     02:08:50.681    108,043 bytes   327,670 bytes   02:10:18.685    
40              2:10:34.701     0:00:54.345     21,393 kbps     38,084 kbps     02:11:19.621    30,312 kbps     02:11:17.536    27,388 kbps     02:11:19.037    111,534 bytes   333,073 bytes   02:11:20.247    
41              2:11:29.047     0:00:51.342     23,885 kbps     30,904 kbps     02:11:58.452    27,984 kbps     02:12:10.964    27,127 kbps     02:11:58.452    124,526 bytes   375,280 bytes   02:12:15.886    
42              2:12:20.390     0:02:00.995     21,503 kbps     28,072 kbps     02:12:21.224    25,665 kbps     02:12:48.585    23,926 kbps     02:12:43.538    112,108 bytes   334,713 bytes   02:14:21.344    
43              2:14:21.386     0:02:05.750     16,737 kbps     26,743 kbps     02:15:51.434    24,512 kbps     02:15:47.430    23,610 kbps     02:15:47.305    87,261 bytes    420,528 bytes   02:14:24.389    
44              2:16:27.137     0:01:47.899     16,492 kbps     24,108 kbps     02:16:33.059    21,570 kbps     02:16:31.141    20,762 kbps     02:16:30.891    85,984 bytes    302,379 bytes   02:17:38.750    
45              2:18:15.036     0:06:26.386     19,183 kbps     32,461 kbps     02:21:01.911    28,806 kbps     02:20:55.738    27,582 kbps     02:20:54.571    100,011 bytes   376,623 bytes   02:20:51.693    
46              2:24:41.422     0:01:54.280     18,034 kbps     28,915 kbps     02:26:19.854    26,027 kbps     02:26:18.478    24,491 kbps     02:26:13.598    94,021 bytes    327,011 bytes   02:26:23.441    
47              2:26:35.703     0:03:02.849     18,103 kbps     31,344 kbps     02:29:05.686    29,404 kbps     02:29:04.769    27,786 kbps     02:29:04.435    94,380 bytes    376,924 bytes   02:27:35.555    
48              2:29:38.552     0:04:35.066     20,731 kbps     37,753 kbps     02:32:19.338    31,104 kbps     02:29:55.903    29,483 kbps     02:33:19.356    108,081 bytes   398,421 bytes   02:30:15.131    
49              2:34:13.619     0:02:12.298     17,651 kbps     31,164 kbps     02:34:21.252    26,330 kbps     02:34:20.376    25,362 kbps     02:34:20.584    92,024 bytes    406,661 bytes   02:36:21.246    
50              2:36:25.918     0:01:03.605     20,905 kbps     35,563 kbps     02:37:22.307    29,396 kbps     02:37:18.971    28,394 kbps     02:37:13.966    108,989 bytes   429,276 bytes   02:36:52.444    
51              2:37:29.523     0:01:32.675     21,152 kbps     35,616 kbps     02:38:27.873    30,086 kbps     02:38:27.581    28,518 kbps     02:38:22.618    110,276 bytes   295,109 bytes   02:38:45.933    
52              2:39:02.199     0:00:34.033     24,890 kbps     38,782 kbps     02:39:18.632    31,905 kbps     02:39:18.632    29,574 kbps     02:39:14.044    129,764 bytes   376,398 bytes   02:39:22.177    
53              2:39:36.233     0:05:38.629     26,481 kbps     52,905 kbps     02:43:35.806    34,472 kbps     02:44:04.376    31,963 kbps     02:44:03.542    138,060 bytes   486,260 bytes   02:43:35.931    
54              2:45:14.863     0:02:13.299     23,727 kbps     38,898 kbps     02:45:38.720    32,798 kbps     02:46:51.334    31,466 kbps     02:46:47.247    123,700 bytes   431,656 bytes   02:46:56.089    
55              2:47:28.163     0:03:31.586     19,928 kbps     32,191 kbps     02:48:10.914    29,707 kbps     02:48:09.788    27,905 kbps     02:48:06.701    105,900 bytes   339,064 bytes   02:48:56.835    
56              2:50:59.749     0:02:21.516     16,597 kbps     25,046 kbps     02:52:35.636    23,739 kbps     02:52:15.241    22,079 kbps     02:52:15.241    86,785 bytes    259,049 bytes   02:51:38.913    
57              2:53:21.265     0:04:52.083     15,288 kbps     27,929 kbps     02:55:12.960    26,719 kbps     02:55:12.043    24,065 kbps     02:55:09.707    79,707 bytes    336,827 bytes   02:55:13.920    
58              2:58:13.349     0:04:41.864     17,929 kbps     28,278 kbps     03:00:12.051    27,547 kbps     03:00:08.380    25,194 kbps     03:00:07.338    93,476 bytes    322,547 bytes   02:58:50.386    
59              3:02:55.214     0:09:17.306     13,101 kbps     27,259 kbps     03:11:29.519    23,851 kbps     03:11:25.390    22,048 kbps     03:11:20.510    68,304 bytes    342,978 bytes   03:11:21.511    
60              3:12:12.521     0:08:47.568     9,093 kbps      38,106 kbps     03:12:15.232    17,013 kbps     03:18:24.267    15,452 kbps     03:19:16.986    47,451 bytes    398,056 bytes   03:18:27.896    
61              3:21:00.089     0:00:01.001     212 kbps        0 kbps          00:00:00.000    0 kbps          00:00:00.000    0 kbps          00:00:00.000    2,206 bytes     9,240 bytes     03:21:01.049    

STREAM DIAGNOSTICS:

File            PID             Type            Codec           Language                Seconds                 Bitrate                 Bytes           Packets         
----            ---             ----            -----           --------                --------------          --------------          -------------   -----           
00009.M2TS      4113 (0x1011)   0xEA            VC-1                                    12061.007               19,156                  28,879,362,485  157,127,508     
00009.M2TS      4352 (0x1100)   0x86            DTS-HD MA       eng (English)           12061.007               4,249                   6,406,644,260   36,700,999      
00009.M2TS      4353 (0x1101)   0x81            AC3-EX          spa (Spanish)           12061.007               640                     964,966,400     5,654,100       
00009.M2TS      4608 (0x1200)   0x90            PGS             eng (English)           12061.007               16                      24,147,613      142,057         
00009.M2TS      4609 (0x1201)   0x90            PGS             spa (Spanish)           12061.007               14                      20,495,314      119,946         
00009.M2TS      4610 (0x1202)   0x90            PGS             spa (Spanish)           12061.007               0                       74,255          437

*Review Systems:*

JTR Triple 8 (2010) x 5
5 x QSC RMX800 Amps (Bridged Mono)
2 x MFW-15 Subwoofers
H/K AVR-354
Panasonic BD-60 Blu-Ray Player
Calibrated Epson 6100 Projector onto 120" screen

AV123 Rockets (7.1)
RS550 Fronts, RSC200 Center
RSS300 surrounds
1 x MFW-15 Subwoofer
Samsung PN50A650 Plasma - Calibrated
Onkyo TX-SR805 AVR
Sony PS3


----------



## ironglen

*Re: The Lord of the Rings: The Motion Picture Trilogy (Theatrical Editions) - Blu-Ray Review*

Rrrrr- not what I wanted to find out, just getting into blu-ray; guess I'll revisit my dvd versions for a while longer...

Excellent review Dave: appreciate the effort SOMEONE has taken regarding this great trilogy! (lets hope the corporate guys take note)


----------



## Dave Upton

*Re: The Lord of the Rings: The Motion Picture Trilogy (Theatrical Editions) - Blu-Ray Review*

Thanks Ironglen.


I rarely agonize over a review the way I did over this one. In total I spent about 8 hours taking screenshots and getting bitrate info. I really didn't want it to be this way - but these are the facts - all I can do now is tell the truth.


----------



## Sonnie

*Re: The Lord of the Rings: The Motion Picture Trilogy (Theatrical Editions) - Blu-Ray Review*

I am truly shocked myself. This is a huge trilogy... I mean HUGE! I just do not understand Warner's thinking on this. :dontknow:

Excellent review... :T


----------



## storman

*Re: The Lord of the Rings: The Motion Picture Trilogy (Theatrical Editions) - Blu-Ray Review*

Thanks for the review Dave. I too am disappointed that the video is less than stellar. I watch lots of movies on Blu, and I have to say there are a lot of recent releases which look very, very good. What is Warner's excuse ? Did they rush this one out the door ? I mean, it's been how many years since the last one was in theaters ? Is it money ? Sheesh, the trilogy grossed like $3 billion or more world wide and received oodles of accolades, so they can't complain that they went bankrupt with this project. I guess some beancounter thought it just wasn't financially prudent to spend some time and money on this release.:doh::sarcastic:

I would like something clarified, however. I looked over your technical details and noticed that for the video, it says 1080P, VC1 encode, but 16:9. 16:9 aspect ratio - that must be a typo, correct ? My extended editions and my non-extended version of the final segment (ROTK) are all in 2.35:1.

Well, here's hoping that the reason they didn't appear to spend much effort/money on this release is because they're going to go all-out, cost is no object for the uber-collector's edition in 2012 or 2015, or 2020, whenever that will be. 

Bill


----------



## Dave Upton

*Re: The Lord of the Rings: The Motion Picture Trilogy (Theatrical Editions) - Blu-Ray Review*

BDInfo does say 16:9 since all Blu-Rays ultimately output in 16:9 these days - the actual content is 2.40:1 letterboxed.


----------



## storman

*Re: The Lord of the Rings: The Motion Picture Trilogy (Theatrical Editions) - Blu-Ray Review*

Whew, thanks ! I'll most likely rent instead of buy this edition. Did you cover what the menu system is like in your review ? I liked what was used in the boxed sets and am hoping they used it here too.

Bill


----------



## Dave Upton

*Re: The Lord of the Rings: The Motion Picture Trilogy (Theatrical Editions) - Blu-Ray Review*

No I didn't actually. It's not the same menu as before - it's a simple top and bottom menu with options horizontally across the bottom. Not nearly as attractive as the DVD menu.


----------



## recruit

*Re: The Lord of the Rings: The Motion Picture Trilogy (Theatrical Editions) - Blu-Ray Review*

Yes excellent review Dave :T I am not sure I can go and buy these on BD, it's just so much and I have the trilogy already on DVD, maybe I'll rent these instead...


----------



## Mike_WI

*Re: The Lord of the Rings: The Motion Picture Trilogy (Theatrical Editions) - Blu-Ray Review*

Thanks for the review.
I'll have to decide if I should terminate my Amazon pre-order.
As you said, a slightly better video (despite problems) and great audio may still make it worth it.

Mike


----------



## minuccims

*Re: The Lord of the Rings: The Motion Picture Trilogy (Theatrical Editions) - Blu-Ray Review*

Appreciate the great review. Like the rest of us, I too am disappointed with the PQ transfer. Uggh.


----------



## waldo563

*Re: The Lord of the Rings: The Motion Picture Trilogy (Theatrical Editions) - Blu-Ray Review*

Disappointing after the long wait. Waiting for the extended release but I don't expect they will put any additional effort into that one to fix these issues.
But being a big fan of LOTR, I'm going to have to get it anyway.
Appreciate the detailed and thorough review...one of the better reviews I have ever read.


----------



## Dave Upton

*Re: The Lord of the Rings: The Motion Picture Trilogy (Theatrical Editions) - Blu-Ray Review*

It really is unfortunate that we are all reduced to hoping that it will work out for the best with the EE's. As you said though - there isn't much likelihood of that.


----------



## Moonfly

*Re: The Lord of the Rings: The Motion Picture Trilogy (Theatrical Editions) - Blu-Ray Review*

:doh:

Ive been waiting for these to be released for so long now. Ive not watched them since they were originally released, and now I''m going to wait longer still. I never was a huge fan of the softer look of the films, although I understand its part of the effect of fantasy, but I was hoping there wouldnt be anything that would let this down. The real kicker is, now I've read this review, I'd spend the entire time looking for the issues, which I just wont subject myself too.

Shame this one, but it seem my wait on these will continue a little longer :sad:

Great review, and thanks for taking the sheer amount of time youve invested in backing up what you have said about the picture quality :T, here's hoping they take note.


----------



## Bob_99

*Re: The Lord of the Rings: The Motion Picture Trilogy (Theatrical Editions) - Blu-Ray Review*

Not too much I can add to the comments already made which reflect how I feel. This thrilogy is the pinnacle of my favorite movies and I'm really dissapointed in how Warner Brothers has dealt with this thrilogy from the very beginning. Apparently decent business practices has gone the way of penny candy.

Maybe if enough people complain they'll reissue it as was done with the Fifth Element.

In any case, I'll repeat what the others have said, great review and thank you for putting the time into it.

Bob


----------



## ddgtr

Dave,

Very well written review, thanks!

I sadly agree that the extended realease will not show any video improvements, they probably will just add the deleted scenes and be done with it once and for all. As a huge LOTR fan, I bought the DVD trilogy TWICE, but religiously boycoted the theatrical BD version... I still don't know whether or not to purchase the extended edition, what Warner is doing is way below average. If most businesses treated their customers this way they would go under in no time. For some reason, the movie industry feels exempt and has no problem walking all over their customers. I hope eventually this will come back to bite them in the rear end.


----------



## lv jk

Thanks for the review I was going to pick this up today. Will probably stick with the dvd like the others.


----------



## Papersackjack

It is only a matter of time before they are re-mastered and re-released in the Extended Versions. Hopefully that will usher in a better transfer.


----------

